# جديدة : تنزيل المسيحي الإنترنت التلفزيون لv1.0 ويندوز (مع القنوات العربية)



## samy adl (12 مارس 2009)

جديدة : تنزيل المسيحي الإنترنت التلفزيون لv1.0 ويندوز (مع القنوات العربية)
يعمل على جميع الويندوز بما فيهم فيسيتا

New: Download Christian Internet TV Tuner for Windows v1.0 (with Arabic Channels) 148 kb












نبدة عن البرنامج:

اسم البرنامج: jlc internet tv
الاصدار:  1.0.0
الترخيص: مجاني
حجم البرنامج: 148KB


وصف البرنامج:

برنامج لمشاهدة القنوات الفضائية عبر الانترنت الدينيه المسيحية، سريع وبسيط ومجاني ولا يحتا ج إلى سريال كما أن حجمه صغير جدا ( kb 148 ) وأعتبره أحسن من البرامج غير المجانية. 
شاهد المحطات في حاسوبك الشخصي دون ستلايت او رسيرفر ودون كارت يمكنك مشاهدة اغلب القنوات الفضاية الدينيه العربية او باللغة الأنكليزية او الفرنسية او الأسبانية


اللتحميل لتلفزيون القنوات المسيحيه فقط من هنا

http://zeitun-eg.org/Christian_Arabic_TV.exe


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا samy adl​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

samy adl

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك سامي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج الجميل ده ربنا يعوضك


----------



## man4truth (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا


----------



## samy adl (26 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا samy adl​


----------



## samy adl (27 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> samy adl
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح








مرحبا بك ياعسل ياكيمو واتمنا لك حياة سعيدة والتوفيق فى مهمتك الجديده معنا



والف الف الف مبروك ونورت الموضوع بردك الجميل​


----------



## samy adl (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## الملك العقرب (27 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع تسلك ايدك


----------



## fouad78 (27 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع بجد  leasantr  أنا شخصيا راح يفيدني كتير
بس لو كان فيه تسجيل كان راح يكون ممتاز
شكرا ليك والرب يباركك​


----------



## المجد للمسيح (28 مارس 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعه شكرررررررررا


----------



## ابو اليوس (28 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيبي


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير سامى_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## samy adl (9 أبريل 2009)




----------



## samy adl (9 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> برنامج رائع بجد  leasantr  أنا شخصيا راح يفيدني كتير
> بس لو كان فيه تسجيل كان راح يكون ممتاز
> شكرا ليك والرب يباركك​



كونت اتمنا زيك ولاكن يوجد برامج كثيره ولاكنها لاتعمل بخفت هذا البرنامج ولايوجد منها مثل هذا
متخصص فى القنوات الدينيه فقط


----------



## samy adl (9 أبريل 2009)

المجد للمسيح قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعه شكرررررررررا



اشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرك على مرورك الطيب​


----------



## samy adl (9 أبريل 2009)

ابو اليوس قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر حبيبي



الف الف شكر لك يا ابو اليوس واتمنا لك ان تكون عضو تفيد وتستفيد من منتدانا الحبيب​


----------



## samy adl (9 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير سامى_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





الوصية بتقول ... نحب يسوع على طول

أوعى تكون مشغول ... العالم كله هيزول

فى الخطية موتى ... وفى الوصية حياتى

قوتى فى صلاتى ... ياربى أعنى







​


----------



## joseph12 (26 أبريل 2009)

Thank you very much  AND GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## samy adl (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> برنامج رائع تسلك ايدك



*الف شـــــــــــــــــــكر لك على مرورك
والله يسللكك*​


----------



## samy adl (28 ديسمبر 2009)

man4truth قال:


> شكرا





نبيل صابر2006 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج الجميل ده ربنا يعوضك





mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليك سامي
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




*
انا اسف جدا على التاخير فى الرد لان الموضوع ضاع فى الزحمه لان الكل بيدخل يحمل ويجرى ماكلفش نفسه نص دقيقة يكتب فيها كلمه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تانكيوووووووووووووو​


----------



## samy adl (10 يناير 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> تانكيوووووووووووووو​



*الف شـــــــــــــــــــكر لك على مرورك*​


----------

